# Homemade Pumpkin Puree



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

For at least ten or 12 years now, I have been making my own, homemade pumpkin puree instead of using a canned product. (Sorry Libby's!). I make it from pumpkins that I usually grow, or from tasty cooking varieties that are plentiful in the stores this time of year.

I then use the puree in cooking and (mostly) baking.

It's very simple. I made some today with a pumpkin from this year's harvest. Here's what I did:

1. Preheat oven to 325. (You don't want it too hot so that pumpkin cooks thoroughly but does not brown.)

2. Cut pumpkin in half or quarters. Scoop/scrape out the seeds and guts.

3. Cut prepared pumpkin into wedges.

4. Using plain vegetable oil (you do not want to add flavor), brush the bottom of a baking sheet(s).

5. Place pumpkin wedges on baking sheet and brush more oil on top of wedges to prevent drying out in the oven.

6. Bake pumpkin until the skin shrivels slightly and the flesh is soft and flakey. Turn pumpkin part way during cooking time. Baking time will vary based upon the size of wedges.

7. Remove skin from flesh; it cuts away quite easily.

8. Place flesh in a bowl, blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Cover and store in fridge until use.

And that's it! I told you it was easy!!!! The flavor and texture of your culinary creations will be far superior using a fresh product.

*Cut pumpkin and remove seeds and guts; place on oiled sheet and brush top of wedges with oil:*









*Remove skin from flesh.*









*Place flesh in bowl, blender or food processor. puree until smooth.*


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Poor pumpkin! 

Haha, this is much easier than I assumed it would be, thx for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so wanting some pumpkin pie right about now


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I do the same thing except instead of pumpkins, I use butternut squash, just my preferred taste.


----------

